# Thurston County (WA) Protocols test



## EMTMoore86 (Jul 11, 2012)

I might have an opportunity to get on with Olympic Ambulance, but since my WA State reciprocity status is "pending" I need to take the Thurston County EMS Protocols test. I had someone from Olympic Ambulance tell me that this is a very difficult test by design and only about 1 out of 10 people pass it. I was just wondering if there is anyone who has taken this test that could provide some insight. I'm relentlessly studying protocols, but any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 11, 2012)

I didn't take the BLS protocol test, but the ALS protocol test is brutal. I understand BLS is just as bed. I suggest downloading the protocols and studying your a$$ off.


----------



## EMTMoore86 (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I'm hearing. Already downloaded the protocol  and it seems fairly straight-forward (I'll be taking the BLS test), but I hear they just throw you with crazy questions. I'm trying not to let the pass/fail rate of 1 out of 10 scare me..Congrats to you though if you passed!


----------



## leoemt (Jul 17, 2012)

I can't speak for the Protocols test but I can speak for Olympic. I grew up in Olympia and was a Reserve Police Officer for Lacey. I worked with Olympic alot as they had and still have the Lacey contract. 

I had several good friends that worked for Olympic and they loved it. They were long term employees and have now gone on to FF/Paramedic jobs. 

My EMT instructor (I took the class through AMR in Seattle) also teaches down there in Thurston County. He told me they got some strange protocols. For instance Basics cannot do glucometry, have to call a medic for that. 

Good luck with the test and with Olympic. I am sure you will enjoy it. I would love to work for them but I am too far north now (Bellingham area). Now I will be working for a private company based out of Ferndale - once the state approves my paperwork that is.


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jul 18, 2012)

leoemt said:


> My EMT instructor (I took the class through AMR in Seattle) also teaches down there in Thurston County. He told me they got some strange protocols. For instance Basics cannot do glucometry, have to call a medic for that.



It's crazy to me how protocols are so different from county to county. Basics in Pierce county can check blood sugar. 
Even crazier than county lines is what the basics on JBLM are allowed to do on base that they can't do if they respond to a call outside the gate.


----------



## PNW (Sep 18, 2014)

I know this is kind of an old thread but hopefully someone can still help, I'm taking the BLS protocols test and I'm not sure if I should study all of the medications or just the ones the that EMT-B's can administer? For now I'm just studying everything but it would be incredibly helpful if I knew there were some things I for sure didn't have to worry about right now.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 19, 2014)

PNW said:


> I know this is kind of an old thread but hopefully someone can still help, I'm taking the BLS protocols test and I'm not sure if I should study all of the medications or just the ones the that EMT-B's can administer? For now I'm just studying everything but it would be incredibly helpful if I knew there were some things I for sure didn't have to worry about right now.


Just know the stuff at your level.  Now I have not taken the Thurston test but I know a few who have and will check with them tomorrow.


----------



## PNW (Sep 19, 2014)

FireWA1 said:


> Just know the stuff at your level.  Now I have not taken the Thurston test but I know a few who have and will check with them tomorrow.


Okay thanks! Yeah after like fifteen minutes of trying to do ALS as well I was just like nope I'm only doing EMT stuff. I have a limited amount of time lol


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 19, 2014)

I took the Thurston County paramedic test. It was the most ridiculous, difficult test I've ever taken. I usually do pretty well on tests, and I only scored in the mid-70s… This was after reviewing and studying their convoluted protocols.


----------



## PNW (Sep 20, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I took the Thurston County paramedic test. It was the most ridiculous, difficult test I've ever taken. I usually do pretty well on tests, and I only scored in the mid-70s… This was after reviewing and studying their convoluted protocols.


Well that's lovely hahah. Any advice? I mean I'm just trying to study the entire protocol obviously but anything I should go heavy on?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 20, 2014)

But I couldn't tell you. I took the paramedic test once, it was ridiculous. I know people who have taken the BLS test several times, and failed several times.


----------



## Drax (Sep 25, 2014)

I recommend knowing all the universal upgrades for ALS and the Indications, Contraindications and Doses for the ever medication you can offer.

That said, study the whole thing to include appendixes. Policy 27.


----------



## PNW (Sep 25, 2014)

Drax said:


> I recommend knowing all the universal upgrades for ALS and the Indications, Contraindications and Doses for the ever medication you can offer.
> 
> That said, study the whole thing to include appendixes. Policy 27.


Yup I was nowhere near passing the first time, but now I know what I need to work on for sure and I'm going to be attending the review class as well. Thank you though!


----------

